# F-II vs Alpha V vs Dayan Guhong



## Fluffy (Dec 4, 2010)

These cubes are probably some of the best 3x3 out there.
Which one is the best.
(please do not vote unless you have tried all 3)


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

Guhong duhhh, faz uses it.


----------



## XXGeneration (Dec 4, 2010)

I recall seeing this thread before.
About 30 times. Try using the search function.

As for me, I love all three. They're just based on which style of cubing you like.


----------



## Hiero (Dec 4, 2010)

I've seen it about 30 times the last week. Ironically it all started right after the thread about stopping these types of threads. Anyway, I think people are putting too much stock in Guhongs, color neutrality and Australians at this point.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 4, 2010)

I own an F-II and I loved it. For chrsitmas, I am getting an A-V and a Guhong. At this point, with what I have seen and with what I have heard, Guhong seems to take the cake. A-V may be a closer comparison if you use the Haiyan (spell check?) memory mod, but without it, I doubt it even comes close.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 4, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Guhong duhhh, faz uses it.


 
...Seriously?


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 4, 2010)

Neither the Lingyun is the best


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 4, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> Neither the Lingyun is the best even though it is not related to the topic IMO


 
Fix'd


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...Seriously?


It's a joke.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 4, 2010)

*Which is better: F-II vs AV (lol) vs DaYan GuHong vs Studying?*

You put Alpha IV as one of the poll options!!! :fp

I personally like all three. I hope that helped.

Happy cubing,
Tim.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 4, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Guhong duhhh, faz uses it.





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...Seriously?



I hear that world record holders use the worst equipment to give themselves a handicap.



y3k9 said:


> It's a joke.



You don't have to go back on your answer just because a troll thinks it's 'wrong'.
If there was anything better out there for his style, Faz would be using that instead.
Since Faz is the fastest in the world, then if you are trying to get as fast as possible the best person to model yourself on is Fell Licks.

That and the GuHong is just that good.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 4, 2010)

i have all 3 but i dont think the guhong is the best imo but i have a tough time choosing a cube between av and f2 cause they are both awesome atm im using an f2 for 2h and oh so ill vote f2


----------



## WitEden (Dec 4, 2010)

Ｉlike Type C III


----------



## Erzz (Dec 4, 2010)

Alpha imo
Guhong and F-2 feel weird.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 4, 2010)

Dayan GuHong > F-II > Alpha-V


----------



## da25centz (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefer the AV. The guhong just feels weird, and the FII is too unstable


----------



## BigSams (Dec 4, 2010)

My guhong sucks, though admittedly I have not lubed it yet. Maybe next week.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 4, 2010)

Neither, because all of this is based on personal preference.
I Like the GuHong and FII because of their smoothness, but I'm sure plenty of people love the AV cube.


----------



## AquaJoe (Dec 4, 2010)

I would have to say Dayan GuHong > F-II > Alpha-V. Although the lingyun is really nice too.


----------



## cupidvn (Dec 5, 2010)

I prefer GuHong. But AV is realy good, too


----------



## da25centz (Dec 6, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I hear that world record holders use the worst equipment to give themselves a handicap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As you said, Faz uses the GuHong because it is best FOR HIS STYLE. Everyone has different cubing styles. Dont ask which cube is best. Try them out yourself, they only cost like $10 each.


----------

